

There are 10 types of people: - jeena

- those who understand binary<p>- those who don’t<p>- those who didn’t expect this joke to be in base 3<p>They explain this in detail in a YouTube video: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=Fmb3TCvlETk
======
davidsmith8900
\- Nice joke.

